# Char in Int umwandeln



## TheNose (14. Nov 2005)

Ich möchte gerne einen char-Wert in int umwandeln. Habe leider über die Suche und in der API nichts finden können. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## The_S (14. Nov 2005)

Möchtest du einen beliebigen Character (also beispielsweiße 'A', ' ', 'j', ...) in ASCII-Code umwandeln oder einen Character der eine Zahl beinhaltet einfach in einen Integer casten?


----------



## SegmoDaVinci (14. Nov 2005)

Serwas,
probiers mal hiermit

```
char c = 'zahl'; //zahl := 0 - 9
		int i = (int) (c - '0');
```
mfg


----------



## TheNose (14. Nov 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Hat so funktionier!


----------

